# Paracord Questions



## ParacordLegend (Mar 5, 2014)

I grabbed my knife today and took the paracord off of it that came pre wrapped and wanted to try to put it back on, turned out good but i want to know where i can get the best paracord for cheap, i saw on amazon for 200ft of 750lbs paracord was like $27 is that good? Can i find cheaper paracord at any supermarkets such as Walmart, K-Mart, etc


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT but ANY so called paracord from the stores you mentioned. 
That is not real paracord that those stores sell. 

You can however if you are just looking for a small amount to try and test is go to a craft supply store Michael's and Johann's and buy some. 

The paracord you saw online was rated at 750lb that is Military spec paracord. It should have 11 inner strands with one of those inner strands being a different color than the rest. (The color depends on the manufacturer of the paracord) 
Now if it doesn't say in the description of having 11 inner strands than it it just either a typo or the seller is mistaken between 550lb and 750lb. The difference being 550lb has 7 inner strands and 750lb has 11 inner strands. 

So read the description again and see if they mention the count of the inner strands. 
550 paracord is often called Commerical Type III. 
750 paracord is often called Mil Spec Type IIII. 

I was able to get my hands on a total of 50 feet of 750 paracord and you can easily tell the difference between 550 Commerical and 750 Military.


----------



## ParacordLegend (Mar 5, 2014)

It does say 11 inner strands


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Well if you want to use the Military grade paracord instead of the traditional Commercial Type III 550 paracord then go for it.


----------



## ParacordLegend (Mar 5, 2014)

I want a better quality because i am starting to prepare for survival in case **** goes south. I decided to start preparing when i received a few knives and 2 swords for christmas. I have $500+ worth of items in my Amazon cart right now, mostly just survival gear and weapons.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ParacordLegend said:


> I want a better quality because i am starting to prepare for survival in case **** goes south. I decided to start preparing when i received a few knives and 2 swords for christmas. I have $500+ worth of items in my Amazon cart right now, mostly just survival gear and weapons.


I like to shop on Amazon also for mostly all my survival needs.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Amazon is an addiction.... WAYY too easy to buy on that site..


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Amazon has everything and it is usually cheaper there too, along with free shipping. Can you tell I buy alot there? I love amazon!!!!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I read that Amazon wants to start using drones to deliver your order faster. That would be good seeing as I hate waiting for my package(s) to arrive. 

Just imagine ordering something on Amazon and then you get a delivery conformation saying your package is on its way via drone. So I guess you just stand on your front porch and wait for the airdrop.


----------



## thag (Mar 6, 2014)

I would suggest going here for genuine Mil-Spec Type III cord: Survival-Pax Co. These guys have really great service. And a really cool color chart. Look for the link in the menu bar.

And here for the best prices on Commercial Paracord: Camping Survival

The 750 cord I found on Amazon from 5Col Survival Supply was true Mil-Spec Type IV cord. I.e. the real deal: MIL-C-5040h/PIA-C-5040 Type IV Nylon Parachute Cord - 11 Core Strands

And here for more information than you ever wanted to know about Mil-Spec cord.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Those are some very useful links thag.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

I am not happy! After reading Thag's posting and following his links, I now have found out that I have not been buying Mil-Spec paracord after all! That is upsetting because the sites I have been purchasing paracord from said that there products were Mil-Spec. I am going to be making some phone calls tomorrow!
My thanks to Thag for putting the facts out there.


----------



## thag (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, sorry about that. As I said there is a lot of smoke and mirrors when it comes to Mil-Spec cord. 

But at the same time, Commercial Paracord can be of very good quality when it comes from manufacturers like E.L. Wood Braiding, Gladding Braided Products, Mills Braiding, and Franklin Braid. All of these are manufacturers of Mil-Spec cord for the U.S. Military. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nelson said:


> I am not happy! After reading Thag's posting and following his links, I now have found out that I have not been buying Mil-Spec paracord after all! That is upsetting because the sites I have been purchasing paracord from said that there products were Mil-Spec. I am going to be making some phone calls tomorrow!
> My thanks to Thag for putting the facts out there.


Did your paracord have 11 strands? 
How was you able to tell your paracord wasn't Mil-Spec after reading the links?


----------



## ParacordLegend (Mar 5, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I read that Amazon wants to start using drones to deliver your order faster. That would be good seeing as I hate waiting for my package(s) to arrive.
> 
> Just imagine ordering something on Amazon and then you get a delivery conformation saying your package is on its way via drone. So I guess you just stand on your front porch and wait for the airdrop.


I saw that too, but they will have to get that through the government and i saw that the drones will only deliver to locations near Amazon factories.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Did your paracord have 11 strands?
> How was you able to tell your paracord wasn't Mil-Spec after reading the links?


I've only bought 550 paracord. It always had 7 inner strands. Also due to what Thag said about Mil-Spec coming in only 7 colors.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ParacordLegend said:


> I saw that too, but they will have to get that through the government and i saw that the drones will only deliver to locations near Amazon factories.


I wonder how near the factory you have to be? I'm not sure where the nearest factory is but I know that when I choose the free shipping I get my order a couple days faster now at my new house as to opposed to my old house. 

So maybe I'm close enough to a factory to get drone delivery. :2thmup:


----------



## JBillH (Nov 11, 2013)

*True Mil Spec. Cord...*

Hi Folks,

Full disclosure first... I own the TOUGH-GRID brand and our manufacturer is Gladding. We are in a special partnership with them to bring real military grade cord to the public. They don't sell directly to the public... huge minimum orders, so I buy in bulk and sell to the public.

So... there are a couple of questions that should be put to rest here.

1. Mil Spec cord can be 550lb Type 3 cord or 750lb Type 4 cord, and there are others as well. 

2. Yes, much of the 550 cord is sold as "commercial grade" but it still may meet the military specifications. So it is not necessarily "bad" or out of spec.

3. True Mil Spec. has more to do with the strength and properties than the color. I don't foresee the Military buying "Hot Pink" but Hot Pink colored cord can be produced to Military Specifications.

So far, we have chosen to only sell 750lb Mil Spec. cord on Amazon because it's the best... and because it is easy to bring our cord to a lot of people etc. It is truly a "high-volume" game if you want to make any money at all on it however. That's ok... just being honest about it.

Our TOUGH-GRID 750lb Mil Spec. cord is made in the USA by a US manufacturer that has been supplying the Military for more than 100 years. We're proud to sell it and hope you'll find it useful should you decide to go that route.

I'm willing to field questions to the extent I can but will need to ask Gladding directly if you have any really tricky questions... they are the real pros.

All the Best to You and Yours,

Bill Hanover
http://toughgrid.com
(435) 792-4380
[email protected]


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

JBillH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Full disclosure first... I own the TOUGH-GRID brand and our manufacturer is Gladding. We are in a special partnership with them to bring real military grade cord to the public. They don't sell directly to the public... huge minimum orders, so I buy in bulk and sell to the public.
> 
> ...


Hey Bill. Thanks so much for the detailed information! Real quick though, what's the difference, then, between 550 and 750? Is it the type of nylon, or is it thicker inners?


----------



## JBillH (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Vin,

With our cord the main difference between the 550 and 750 is in the number of inner strands (which are really 3 twisted strands per strand.) So, the 550 cord has 7 strands of triple-stranded nylon and the 750 cord has 11 strands of triple-stranded nylon.

Since both are woven on the same machines, we wind-up packing more strands into the same sized sheath, which makes it altogether tighter, more round and less likely to flatten. Those are great trade-offs unless you need flatter cord that is about 1/32" smaller OD.

I hope that helps!

Bill

TOUGH-GRID
http://toughgrid.com
(435) 792-4380


----------



## thag (Mar 6, 2014)

JBillH said:


> 2. Yes, much of the 550 cord is sold as "commercial grade" but it still may meet the military specifications. So it is not necessarily "bad" or out of spec.
> 
> 3. True Mil Spec. has more to do with the strength and properties than the color. I don't foresee the Military buying "Hot Pink" but Hot Pink colored cord can be produced to Military Specifications.
> 
> ...


Bill,

Thanks for contributing to the conversation. Your input is valued.

In regards to No. 2. I don't believe any "Commercial Paracord" can meet the MIL-C-5040H/PIA-C-5040E DOD U.S. Military standard. It would be cost prohibitive for manufacturers of Commercial Paracord to meet the standard and still remain competitive. 

I believe that manufacturers of cord for the U.S. Military also make excellent quality Commercial Paracord that could meet most of the mil-spec standard. I believe they use the same material and manufacturing methods for the Commercial Paracord that they use for the Mil-Spec cord. I have purchased it myself and have found it to be well made.

(Manufacturers that I am somewhat familiar with are E.L. Wood Braiding, Franklin Braid, Gladding Braided Products, Mills Manufacturing, and Rhode Island Textile.)

But there are two specific steps in making mil-spec cord that would would increase the cost of commercial paracord without any measurable benefit. These two items are from PIA-C-5040E. 

The first one is 3.4.1. Wet shrinking of yarns. The core yarns are to be shrunk for 60 min. in a 200° F bath. The sleeve yarns are to be shrunk for 30 min. in a 160° F bath. This is prior to braiding of the cord.

The second one is 3.6.3.1. The completed cord is to be treated with a PTFE Fluoropolymer Resin fluorocarbon (Teflon) soak, then dried. 

So, you could meet all of the material standards of mil-spec cord, but if you don't take these two steps, it is not mil-spec cord.

It's for this reason that ethical manufacturers of cord don't label their commercial paracord "Mil-Spec". It is also for this reason that you don't normally see true mil-spec cord in colors other than what they already are selling to the U.S. Military. 

This is not to say that it isn't being done, but I have no direct evidence of it. Of the two manufacturers I have spoken to, neither of them produce mil-spec cord in a pattern. The colors of mil-spec 550 cord I have seen are; Black, Foliage Green, Coyote Brown, Khaki, Tan 499, Camo Green 483, Natural (White), Olive Drab, Red, Maroon, Sea Blue and Orange.

This is my take on Mil-Spec cord. I am not above reproach and would welcome any new information that can add to the conversation.

Go here to learn more about Mil-Spec cord than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

WOW! Great information from both of you! Exactly why we created this forum. I had no idea there was so much to look for in paracord.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

The info I know is barely scratching the surface compared to what they know.


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

There are also a bunch of requirements for cord to be considered mil spec that have nothing to do with the quality of cord such as exact dye tint, how rolls are labeled, how many breaks on a roll, the fact that the breaks have to be sewn together in a particular manner, how much cord is on the rolls and even how the cord is stacked on the pallets for delivery are all part of gov requirements for cordage to be considered mil spec..


----------



## JBillH (Nov 11, 2013)

*I'm not worthy...*

Hi Folks,

Great comments! Yeah, I'll have to admit Gladding and some of the people on this forum know a lot more about paracord than me. I'm still learning and am grateful for the help wherever I get it.

On another note... years ago, my wife being a bit of an FFA girl, went out in our yard and fixed a badly leaking garden hose with some bailing twine. I was quite impressed though she thought little of it.

Since that time we've upgrade to stainless steel cable and paracord. Both are great improvements but bailing twine and bailing wire both had their time! ;-)

It would be wrong not to give props to duct tape... but if I had to choose, I'd take paracord over all the rest any day!

All the Best,

Bill
www.toughgrid.com


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never thought you could fix a garden hose with bailing twine.


----------



## twbranch (Apr 13, 2013)

Mil-spec with colors. Ok this is the truth of it all. It can be mil-spec to 550lb strength and built with correct specs except the color and be out of spec because of the color. The mil-spec specifies color because of the fact they do not want reflective colors on their soldiers dropping into battle. Just saying. I have some pink that i have tested with my winch to great detail that is just as good as the actual mil-spec i own from service. BTW, it was bought at a big box store not an online retailer.


----------

